# What do you do in the off season?



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Sadly this is not a poll.  It seems like there hasn't been a whole lot of activity on here lately and I'd like to know what people do in the winter when there isn't much hunting to do.

:run:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

This offseason has been a zoo. We are expecting twins toward the end of June and are in the process of selling our house. At the same time we are building a house out in West Fargo and will be moving in there the end of April so that has been a project also. Usually this time of year is spent with work, relaxing and watching movies, and quality time with the family....


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I spend this time of year on the road reffing basketball. It is great driving to the town and looking for wildlife along some of the less traveled highways!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

A wife, a 5-1/2 month old, a house, and ice fish. Softball season just around the corner but WCHA college hockey at the final 5 in St. Paul will be a huge vacation for a few days in March.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Goldy, we held our first softball "meeting" last night. Needless to say, some of the guys started the season off in fine form! :bartime:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

We held ours on the ice last weekend and had a little fishin' contest. Had just a terrible time, :lol: 45 deg. out, grill on the ice, spicy hot chicken wingy's, cold beer, then to the pub afterwards for pingpong and more beer and wingy's. Those guys are a bad influence on me. :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Tie flies...and then go crazy. My "off season" is from Nov 1 - March 31. I'm in the go crazy phase right now.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Lots of ice fishing now. Getting ready for golf and trapshooting/international trap/sporting clays in the spring and summer. This runs into dove season, and soon after, the upland starts. Hunt upland until the close, which is usually perfect timing for ice fishing again.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Play basketball at the "Y", coach my daughters basketball team, and build up brownie points for hunting season!!!!!

Eric, welcome to west fargo, aka Gods Country!!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fish....and fish some more when I get a chance....although it seems all I do is work these days. :lol:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

My Wife...


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I fish too, and I like to sit on here. :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Rick Acker said:


> My Wife...


Nice


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I look forward to the WCHA Final 5 in St. Paul, but who knows if the Sioux are even going to make it this year. A tough year for the team and new coach for sure.

At least the Gophers are playing poorly as well! :lol:


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Usually snowshoeing and lots of dog work with a little ice fishing with friends thrown in.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

drjongy said:


> I look forward to the WCHA Final 5 in St. Paul, but who knows if the Sioux are even going to make it this year. A tough year for the team and new coach for sure.
> 
> At least the Gophers are playing poorly as well! :lol:


Ha Ha He He,  Unless they both get their act together souix and goph fans will be spectators to good college hockey and nothing more. Who'd a thought? :huh: but we ain't done yet drjongy. :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Usually, I'm fishing this time of year! This off (and on) season has been filled with pounding nails, running wire and hanging sheetrock! Building my own home sounded like a good idea at the time! :-?


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

Endless nights of tossing and turning while dreaming of next season, get the snow goose decoys ready, and try to catch a coyote now and then


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Try to find sales on ammunition and train dogs.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Hunt for quail or rabbits or hogs. Turkey season comes in March 15 for 6 weeks. Then fish until August, when deer season starts again.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i usually end up doing some ice fishin, making and improving decoys and dreaming of early morning bass fishing.



> My Wife...


priceless :lol: :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Rick Acker said:


> My Wife...


Who get's to during the "on" season? :gag: :jammin: :rollin:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Shiat after 8 years of marraige and 2 kids there is no "on" season for me.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

But, I've spent my winter playing way too much basketball (got the torn up ankle ....again.....to prove it :eyeroll: ) and a little ice fishing here and there with my kids.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hook, you guys play at the state amateur tourney ever??? It's in Monot this year. We might be there, not sure yet!!!!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Yeah i'll be there if my ankle allows it. We are having an up and down season so i don't know what to expect.

I'm supposed to play in a tourney this weekend and next weekend. Might give it a try, but i'm not expecting much.

ps....you better make up your mind, the deadline is coming up i think?? It should be a good time regardless, but i almost prefer going to bismarck for it. Is the grand am a different weekend this year?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Grand am is two weeks earlier this year. My team is going to Minot, I just don't know if I am. My daughter has a gymnastics show on Sunday. I would have to leave Sunday am so I don't know if it's worth going or not.........probably would be knowing the guys I play with. Lots easier to drive back from Bismarck on Sunday am than Minot though, so I wish it was in Bismarck also!!! Not sure about Grand am either.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

My off season lasts usually only a couple months. January and February are pretty dead months so I try to work a lot and take care of business with school. If you an get off to a strong start in the first couple months it's a lot easier to take days off and slack a little when March rolls around and the snows get here. 8)

I do a little ice-fishing and I've been touching up some decoys getting ready for some snows. Oh yeah, I also like to drink. :beer:


----------



## Duff (Feb 19, 2005)

Luckily I goose hunt till end of Jan then a week in southern FL fishing and soaking up some sun. Now it is time to get the skeet reloads back to normal supply, get the fishing boat and gear restocked. Hopefully soon I'll be picking morel mushrooms and catching crappie/bluegills. And of course surfing the web, taking care of my 5 month old little girl. Not all in that order though.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

djleye said:


> Grand am is two weeks earlier this year. My team is going to Minot, I just don't know if I am. My daughter has a gymnastics show on Sunday. I would have to leave Sunday am so I don't know if it's worth going or not.........probably would be knowing the guys I play with. Lots easier to drive back from Bismarck on Sunday am than Minot though, so I wish it was in Bismarck also!!! Not sure about Grand am either.


Let me know if you are going to make it up to Minot for the tourney! The little woman and I will be there for the weekend! I think we got rooms at the Sleep Inn that is attached to the mall. It has an indoor waterpark.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

fish, hunt, bowl, and get all my stuff ready for the next year.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

drink beer, snort weed, and smoke heroin.

Oh yea, kill snow geese by the truckloads! :evil: :sniper:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

What???...Snort weed? That must make you sneeze!!


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

Playing hockey, Gopher Hockey on tv, Ice fish, Drink beer, get some plans and things ready for next hunting season, work, college.


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

I practice hard for basketball, and baseball, i'm in eith grade and already on the varsity team for both sports. But i also will hunt ducks with camera.


----------



## dakotadux (Nov 9, 2003)

I obey the "Prime Directive" which is to consume as much beer as possible...Plan/Dream on which shotgun to next add to the arsenal (maybe this year is the year I finally pull the trigger and get that Browning Citori!)...and think of ways to improve the old hunting shack!!

:beer:


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)




----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

Drive around and scout out new area.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i take random road trips to nodak and just drive around looking at the ducks that have moved up, not scouting or anything, just looking...with gas on the rise its gonna be costly this year, its not going to stop me though.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I like to ice fish alot, but havent got out as much as I would like because I am also going to school.


----------



## STINGER (Apr 2, 2005)

Honey do list ................ vacation with the FAMILY ................ work on waterfowl projects ............... fundraise for DUCKS .............. and get ready for the upcoming season


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Try to shoot in as many trap/skeet competitions as I can, turkey hunt, cat hunt, squirrel hunt, in between all that, I go insane.


----------

